# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Is This E-Mail From MMOwned?

## Dobbs

Hey guys, so I was just checking my E-mails to day when I got one from MMOwned.



```
Dear Dobbs,
 
Unfortunately your registration at MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides
 did not meet our membership requirements. Therefore your registration was deleted.
 
Sorry,
MMOwned - World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides
```

I was just wondering if this is from you guys, and if so what does it mean.

----------


## Aldun

Well.... You're still posting..

----------


## DavidTwo2009

It means.. it's not an MMowned email.  :Smile: 

-D2

----------


## Reflection

Really doubt it. There are no requirements to register that would be told via email. What address was it from?

----------


## Dobbs

> Really doubt it. There are no requirements to register that would be told via email. What address was it from?


Just says MMOwned can't find the address.

----------


## Sychotix

He meant the email address.

----------


## b3vad

it must be from one of that fake mail servers that never have real mail address 
i sent one of my friends email just from [email protected] /subject : we want you !
its more than easy to sent an email from any address so just be careful about links in emails that where do they take you and you will be safe

----------


## Praesto

No its not.

----------


## Apoc

We recently fixed some mailer issues, so a lot of old, queued up emails, are finally being sent out. (Some are from quite a few months ago)

Due to the amount of spammers we get, 90% of the emails we send out, go to invalid mailboxes. And to lighten server load, we only send out roughly 5k per hour. So these emails being stacked up over a few months are taking a while to send out.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> Therefore your registration was deleted.




Dont even think mmowned does that so...

----------

